# Syncing PicoBoo and Nerve Center in one prop-2011 Pirate Prop



## unitedguy (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally got the sync between the Pico Boo and the Nerve Center. Probably won't do it again in the future . Gotta love a challenge and a limited budget! This is our new 2011 addition to our haunt. Wanted to share the video with you guys:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Practical question popped into my head as I watched this - how or where do you hide all the electronics/wires/boards that are needed to run a prop like this?


----------



## unitedguy (Aug 25, 2011)

That was all incorporated in the build. They will be fed from behind the pirate and go through a window behind the prop. We added extentions to nearly every hookup to accomplish this.


----------

